# Green snot in horses nose?



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

If she's eating and drinking and it's just a little, I really wouldn't worry...it could just be from some dust/dirt. If it's a lot or she starts sounded congested and coughing a lot or she stops eating, you'll want a vet out right away.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with PHM, just a bit of snot could mean 100 different things. She could be developing strangles, have a bit of a cold, or it could just be from her running around in the cold weather. I would just keep an eye on her for any changes in behavior; glassy eyes, lethargic, lumps under her jaw, going off her feed, etc before I started to worry at all.


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

smrobs said:


> or it could just be from her running around in the cold weather. .


 
Thanks guys, i will definetly get a vet out if she starts not eating or has other signs that you all mentioned. She was cantering/galloping alot this morning and last night  she will do it out on pasture but she's to stubborn when im on her back!


----------

